# egroupware + header.inc.php [solved]

## turtles

I am installing egroupware on a gentoo g3 imac ppc server.

 I go to the page manageheader.php page and at the end it gives me 

 *Quote:*   

>  Cannot create the header.inc.php due to file permission restrictions. 
> 
>  Instead you can Download or View the file.

 

 So what is the file and should I change the permissions or paste the file in to place as root? 

 (I pasted the file into /etc for now) 

 Wait wich one are we talking about? 

```
 find -iname 'header.inc.php' 

 ./usr/share/webapps/egroupware/1.0.0.009_p3/htdocs/calendar/templates/default/header.inc.php 

 ./usr/share/webapps/egroupware/1.0.0.009_p3/htdocs/polls/inc/header.inc.php 

 ./var/www/localhost/htdocs/egroupware/calendar/templates/default/header.inc.php 

 ./var/www/localhost/htdocs/egroupware/polls/inc/header.inc.php 

 ./etc/header.inc.php

```

I have chowned all files to apache apache and still cannot get it to work.

should they be owned by root or apache?

Thanks all for any ideas!

----------

## turtles

```
chown -R apache:apache /usr/share/webapps/egroupware/ 
```

And

```
chown -R apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/egroupware/
```

gets you past that

Make shure you set your passwords right! I dont think I did!

Let me know if that is not the correct fix.

----------

## Joebel

 *turtles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chown -R apache:apache /usr/share/webapps/egroupware/ 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm.. According to what I read in the manual (yes, I do that sometimes) it's NOT supposed to be owned by apache. Instead, the egroupware manual tells you to indeed download the header.inc.php file and place it manually in that directory.

I did, and egroupware is functioning like it's supposed to. I prefer that way to changing the owenership of all files.

----------

